# 96 sportsman 4x4 brake issues



## kevinski (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok I'm a newbee to this site and atv's. I just picked up this atv and I haven't actual messed with it just yet but I was told that the brakes dint work. I'm pretty mechanically inclined and have experience working in cars, aircraft and pwc's. I know the obvious things to look for in a brake system but I'm just wondering if anyone knows of any particular brake failures that this machine is prone to. Just to get a point in the right direction. 

Also what kind of manuals are available in the manual section? 

Has anyone installed a homemade snorkel on this machine? If so what did you use to connect to air box? A PVC bulkhead fitting or is there something better. 

One last things also. I pulled my gas cap and the float and guide is all rusted. I plan on getting a new one but is this a bad sign? If so what precaution should I take or do before running this one?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok man .. Do you have a yahoo or not . I have a 97 Sportsman and know a lot about them .. If so PM me and ill try to help you out as much as i can .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would drain the tank and when you fill it back up w/ fresh gas dump a can of seafoam in there with it. Or that water eater stuff... That should dry up any moisture in the tank. If some of that rust as separated and is floating in the tank, I would take it off and clean it out.

Brakes... It could be as simple as needing to be blead out. Then again depending on how it was treated the calipers could be froze? 

Manuals... We have a manual for the 97 500... Im sure it's probably the same ??


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes popo it is the exact same


----------



## kevinski (Sep 19, 2010)

Well I picked this one up from my fathers friend. My dad said that this guy took care of his things and he most likely drained the tank to store it. As of now the tank is empty and has been empty since I bought it. 

Where can I get that seafoam? 

I'm assuming the worst of the tank even though there is no fuel in it. I'm expecting lots of particulate in the bottom.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Seafoam can be picked up at any local parts store, even walmart I think.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i jus looked in my local walmart and couldnt find it but the did have mystery oil


----------

